# DIY Substrate Questions



## default user (Feb 9, 2010)

Since I can't seem to find or want to pay the price of Fluorite, I have been thinking of going the DIY route. I can easily get the bags of topsoil however what type of clay do I use? I've seen people use "craft" clay, but would regular red clay from my yard work as well? Also would topping it with pool sand work? (i want a natural white substrate) Or would just plain pool sand work just as well as the topsoil?

I have read you don't want organics (peat moss) in your substrate, then I've seen people layer it in their tank, do I need to use it with the topsoil or pool sand? The last question I have is what is the benefits of mulm, and whats to best way to get from my filters and store it until I have enough?

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Daniil (Oct 30, 2009)

I have 55g tank and I am using DIY substrate.
In bottom layer I used 1/2in lava rock mixed in about 3/4 of gallon jug of worm castings, 1/4 pit moss, Pure Laterite 55OZ.
So the bottom layer is about 1-2in thick.
All that I covered with nylon window screen to prevent top and bottom from mixing and finished with Oil-dry.

Oil-dry is good but it's hard to plant in, because it is light.
Next time I will use just regular fine 1/16-1/8in gravel or pool sand.
Hope this helps


----------



## default user (Feb 9, 2010)

It does help some, so thanks. I think I'm going to go the route of the sticky thread here and use some regular backyard clay then top it with pool sand.

Still waiting for some more people to reply though.


----------

